# Diferencias entre rectificadores media onda y puente



## zonadjarn (Nov 15, 2007)

Alguien me puede decir cuales son sus diferencias?. Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 15, 2007)

Supongo que te refieres a los rectificadores de corriente alterna.

Vamos por partes:

Tienes que tener en mente la señal senoidal, si trazas una linea por el centro (0V) hay dos semiondas o montañitas, una arriba de la linea y otra debajo.



El rectificador de  media onda solo dejara pasar solo una montañita, ya sea la positiva "arriba" o la negativa , todo depende de como pongas el diodo.
Como solo pasa una montañita, solo tienes la mitad de la energia, ademas como queda "hueco" aumenta el rizado ya que durante ese tiempo no hay energia.


El rectificador completo aprovechamos las dos montañitas, las positivas y las negativas, gracias al puente de diodos o un transformador con toma intermedia.
Como las montañitas van mas seguidas se reduce el rizado.


----------



## zonadjarn (Nov 15, 2007)

Espero que con eso sea suficiente parar explicarlo en una preguntilla, ahora me miraré los esquemas de ver como se montan. Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Sep 14, 2008)

Hola a todos..Loq eu me trae por aca es una pequeña duda..Alguien podria decirme simple puente rectificador puede rectificar adecuadamente una corriente cuadrada?Lo que estoy tratando de hacer es una fuente de alimentacion para un amplificador y lo que estoy tratando de montar es un circuito que Amplifique la corriente con el fin de consumir menos bateria y poder alimentar con unos cuantos voltios mas a dicho amplificador..Pero me dijeron que la corriente cuadrada no se rectifica del mismo modo que la senoidal y que la corriente cuadrada produce cierto ruido o interferencia a la salida de CC de ser asi como puedo rectificar adecuadamente dicha corriente para obtener una CC lo mas estable posible?

Gracias desde ya!
En unos dias dejo diagramas de lo que estot tratando de hacer!

Un saludo!


----------



## zopilote (Sep 14, 2008)

El ruido del que hablas puedes desaparecerlo si la frecuencia de tu onda cuadrada lo llevas fuera del limite del oido humano arriba de los 20Khz, yo lo usaria entre 50 a 100Khz, y el rectificador es un diodo ultrarapido de los que colocan en fuente de computadora o similares.


----------



## Elvis! (Sep 16, 2008)

Muchas gracias! ..Pero porque dejar un rango tan grande?..Con 25Khz ya se torna imposible oirlo..Para que usar 100Khz!A menos que tenga un motivo especifico no veo razon y de tenerlo alguien me lo podria aclarar

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 17, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> un circuito que Amplifique la corriente con el fin de consumir menos bateria y poder alimentar con unos cuantos voltios mas a dicho amplificador..


Y de donde vas a sacar la energia? del aire?!
Con lo que dijiste definitivamente la electronica no es lo tuyo!.LA ENERGIA NO SE CREA NI SE DESTRUYE, SE TRANSFORMA


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 17, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias! ..Pero porque dejar un rango tan grande?..Con 25Khz ya se torna imposible oirlo..Para que usar 100Khz!A menos que tenga un motivo especifico no veo razon y de tenerlo alguien me lo podria aclarar
> 
> Un saludo!



Solo por cuestiones de tamaño. Si supieras como funciona una fuente conmutada entenderias el por que. A mayor frecuencia menores son los capacitores de salida, el transformador de ferrita, menos rizado en la salida...


----------



## Elvis! (Sep 22, 2008)

No veo tu superioridad para venir a decirme este tipo de cosas!Me parece muy sobrador de tu parte ese comentario!Creo que hay muchas mas formas de dirigirse hacia Los demas!

En cuanto a la fuente nunca dije que estaba en mis planes usar transformador de ferrita..En mi caso y como el diagrama lo muestra solo uso transistores para amplificarla corriente...O podria cambiar el oscilador por un 555 con transistor y mosfet

Les dejo el diagrama y por favor que solo opinen los que no ofenden!

Gracias desde ya!

Un saludo!


----------



## otto (Sep 23, 2008)

que haces elvis solo queria opinar un par de cosas primero el tipo este nose qu se cree, pero dejalo se debe creer mucho, y si no me banco a los que se la dan de "capos", otra pregunata elvis, no te conviene usar un transformador simple digo, en lugar de usar transisotres de potencia, y puentes de diodos, seria mas sencillo creo yo utilizar una fuente simple digamos, un transformador, un puente rectificador, y unos capacitores para disminuir el ripple, y asi obtener la cc q deseas, yo te lo digo desde mi umilde experiencia 
yo hice una fuente para mi amplificador con un transformador de 3 amperes +-20 y el transformador no es tan caro
saludos che


----------



## otto (Sep 23, 2008)

sobre tu pregunta zonadjarn es sencillo con un rectificador de media onda, solo vas a obtener un semiciclo de la señal rectificada es decir una cc oscilante ( todavia en ese momento no es cc "pura") y con un rectificador de onda completa o puente, rectificas ambos semiciclos de la señal, es decir obtienes tanto el semiciclo negativo como el positivo rectificados y se complementan ,es decir obtienes una CC de "mayor calidad"


----------



## Elvis! (Sep 23, 2008)

En primer lugar gracias por la defenza Otto..No voy a polemizar por una simple agresion como esta..
Ahora paso a explicar ciertas aspectos de mi proyecto:
Este circuito que diseñe lo diseñe de este modo y no de otro porque el espacio del que dispongo en minimo y necesito comprimir al maximo todo lo necesario..Este diagrama emula de alguna manera el diagrama definitivo que diseñe que en unos dias si a alguien le interesa lo posteo..
El diagrama definitivo no usa Oscilador sino un 555 con un 2N3055 a la salida el cual se acopla un mosfet ademas de esto el puente de diodos lleva por cada diodo un capacitor de poliester que mejoren el filtrado a la frecuencia que seran sometidos los componetes (Entre 25Khz y 35Khz)
Todo lo demas es casi igual..Ademas diseñe un circuito muy similar a este que en lugar de puente de diodos usa multiplicadores de tension lo que me permitiria obtener cualquier tension que sea multiplo de la tension de alimentacion..

Si cometo errores es poruque en esta compu esta sentado un ser humano y no el barba...Si algo esta mal aganmelo saber! 

Un saludo!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 23, 2008)

Hola.
Esta conexión te puede dar una idea.
La línea azul es la onda rectificada.
La línea roja es de los condensadores.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## otto (Sep 24, 2008)

una pregunta elvis, vos queres mas tension o mas corriente? o ambas? porque si utilizas como dices ahi una bateria, la cuestion esta en que la bateria te puede entregar muy poca corriente :/


----------



## otto (Sep 24, 2008)

no comprendo mucho tu diagrama aficionado, donde estas midiendo? la salida (azul)


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 24, 2008)

Hola.
Las salidas de los colectores son 1 y 0, cuando rectificas una de las salida tienes un tren de onda cuadrada (teóricamente). Gráfico 1 (1 diodo conectado-sin condensador)
Cuando rectificas las dos salida, tiene un conjunto de ondas cuadradas contiguas.
Gráfico 2 (2 diodos conectados sin condensador)
Cuando conectas el condensador esa conjunto de ondas contiguas se alisan o hace una línea casi recta o continua. (el primer géfico que puse).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Elvis! (Sep 24, 2008)

Otto paso a responderte:

Cuando me refiero a bateria me refiero a bateria de 12V de automovil que en mi caso es de una motocicleta pero no deja de ser buena y entrega hasta 7A

En cuanto a las tensiones no es lo mas importante ya que al ser rectificada se acerca mucho al Vmax del integrado que uso (18VCC) en mi caso voy a obtener 17V o 16,97V para ser mas preciso...Lo que necesito es corriente.

Gracias desde ya! 

Un saludo!


----------



## otto (Sep 24, 2008)

ah buenisimo, uh sobre eso no te se decir :/, y si lo conseguis o alguien sabe explciar estaria bueno saberlo 
bueno amigo, espero que tengas suerte
y si se algo mas te lo digo 
saludos Otto.


----------



## Elvis! (Sep 28, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Despues de mucho intentar y no obtener resultados recurro a ustedes
Estaba trando de simular en LiveWire mi diagrama..Pero ni siquiera pude hacer funcionar el oscilador del mismo y en la grafica no obtengo frecuencia alguna y la verdad me esta desepcionando..Alguien seria tan amable de hacerlo por mi..No solo el oscilador sino tambien el circuito completo..Desde ya muuuchas pero muuchas gracias a quien lo haga!

Un saludo!


----------



## otto (Sep 28, 2008)

el  LiweWire,que decis vos, es el que te viene con el PCBWizard?
si es asi, si no tenes la version original, ( experiencia propia)
no te deja simularlo 
Otto.


----------



## Rick-10 (Sep 28, 2008)

Elvis, te comento que yo tambien he tenido el mismo problema con el livewire. Necesitaba simular el funcionamiento de un multivibrador astable(parecido al tuyo) pero no obtenia resultados. Solo se producian oscilaciones a frecuencias muy bajas(1 a 3 Hz como maximo).
Lo que no entiendo es para que quieres hacer osclilar la corriente, ¿Lo que deseas hacer es conversor DC/DC? Si es asi,¿A cuantos voltios deseas elevar los 12V de la bateria?
Por ultimo, en un post mencionabas que utilizarias una bateria de 12 de 7A, pro en realidad es de 7Ah, lo que significa que esa bateria puede entregarte mas de 7A, es decir, tu bateria es capaz de entregarte 7A durante aprox. una hora, 14A durante 30min, 28A durante 15min, (etc)


----------



## jesus castillo (Sep 19, 2011)

ola. mi pregunta es: el circuito rectificador de media onda y onda completa,, los dos puden ser acoplados con transformador con taps central???

gracias de antemano.


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 20, 2011)

jesus castillo dijo:


> ola. mi pregunta es: el circuito rectificador de media onda y onda completa,, los dos puden ser acoplados con transformador con taps central???
> 
> gracias de antemano.


si,el de media onda solo tenes que usar dos de los conectores del trafo en cuestion.
Configuraciones posibles,igual hay una que no puse porque no suele usarse mucho


----------



## ravijorge (Feb 15, 2014)

Objetivo principal :
_Diferencia entre onda completa y media onda respecto a masas VIRTUAL o REAL._

Hola si son tan amables de decirme u opinar las diferencias entre masa virtual o masa física de acuerdo a la siguiente explicación. ((Comento lo relacionado por que para armar un transformador con tap central o no depende del número de vueltas y del costo del alambre. Es decir hay más vueltas con tap central pero tengo MASA para aterrizar correctamente el circuito. Y sin tap central doy menos vueltas, gasto menos alambre, el transformador se ve más delgado pero no tengo MASA si no MASA VIRTUAL. *Por lo tanto mi pregunta es que tanto me puede afectar a un circuito que manejan corrientes bajas y voltajes alto una virtual y una real ? ? ? ?))*


*Explicación:*

"Un inconveniente de los rectificadores tipo puente es que no existe una referencia
común de tensión (masa circuital) entre la fuente y la carga, resultando ambas flotantes
entre sí. Una manera de resolver esto es utilizar dos fuentes en contrafase en lugar de
una sola, y colocar en cada una de ellas un rectificador de media onda. Las fuentes en
contrafase se logran con un transformador cuyo secundario está dividido en dos
mitades, tomándose el punto medio como masa común, como se muestra en la figura 5."

Adjunto la figura. 

GRACIAS.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2014)

No existe tal cosa como "masa virtual" y "masa real" en ningún esquema de rectificadores. "Masa" es el punto que VOS elijas como referencia para las otras tensiones del circuito (digamos... es el punto donde VOS considerás que existen los 0 Voltios).
Tené en cuenta que al rectificar sobre el secundario de un transformador, cualquier tensión de esa rectificación es completamente flotante respecto a la línea electrica que alimenta el trafo, así que todo es "virtual"...


----------

